# Reusing asphalt shingles



## AbeBarker (Jan 3, 2007)

When removing shingles to address a roof leak, and applying Ice and Water shield to the decking do?

You guys think it's ok to reuse the existing shingles (because they match the other shingles) as long as you put a new nail next to the old nail hole, and also fill in the old nail hole with a new nail and fill that over with roofing silicone.

I've been doing this for a while.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

It'll work, don't guarantee it, set them up for a full re-roof next season. :thumbsup:


----------



## roofwiz74 (Oct 27, 2006)

I always reuse the old shingles.Unless I mess one up.
if you are roofing right that little nail hole isn't going to matter.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Ive always reused as well. Just move nail and re sealwith blackjack.


----------



## Dik Redi (Apr 18, 2007)

cany any way say SHOEMAKER?


----------



## AaronB. (Oct 6, 2004)

Like SHoemaker-Levy 9?

I do this all the time, and re-seal the tabs with a caulk and warrant all of my work.


----------



## AbeBarker (Jan 3, 2007)

When you think about it, making a shoe is more complex than shingling a roof Mr. Smartypants.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Shoemaker? This is repair work and usually a disconitinued or faded product being serviced. If visible from the ground reusing looks less like patch work.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

I've noticed over the years the ability to patch really depends on the wind. If you get lucky you'll find all the shingles that blew off on the roof or near the house. Just the other day while bidding a 50sq 8/12 hip roof there were four ridge cap that had blown off. The roofers used staples and stapled about two inches to high on every ridge. There were about 10 other feet of ridge that had been repaired. I told them that since hail had come through which would warrant a new roof that perhaps now it was time to do the roof right.

Gone to jobs to do patch work and after the wind came through all the shingles that blew off were long gone. One house had a straight line wind come through and took the garage off the house and spread it hundreds of yards along the back pasture. A small flagpole standing four feet to the house side was still standing! Another house had what was claimed to be 100 mph wind. The wind picked up and took off a 12 sq hip roof, trusses and all!!! The rest of the house 20 sq's didn't have even a tab missing. After some pretty brutal wind a couple years ago I got called back to replace some ridge on a 65sq 10/12. The shingles were Iko Dynasty laminates and I've got to admit they were pretty nice. The ridge I didn't care for, five blew off but no shingles blew off. The house next door being built wasn't so lucky. The roof was about half done and the wind took the garage right off the side of the house!

A lot of the time when shingles are flopping in the wind they tend to crack and bend so re-using some of these can be questionable, however they will match the best.


----------

